# part two of pics ;)



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Nice! But what's all that white around your pix..? :dunno:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

for some reson when I cropped it, the part I took off showed up white :bawling:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

your car is looking damn good in those pics . . . makes me want to go out and get a white Coupe :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ken Ci (May 5, 2002)

Very shweet pics man.....could u post close ups..... r those 35% tints u have all around?


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice scenery! Blue Ridge parkway?


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *your car is looking damn good in those pics . . . makes me want to go out and get a white Coupe :thumbup: :thumbup: *


thanks Alan! :thumbup:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

CD-55 said:


> *Nice scenery! Blue Ridge parkway? *


Yes, Blue Ridge Parkway


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Ken Ci said:


> *Very shweet pics man.....could u post close ups..... r those 35% tints u have all around? *


Hey thanks Ken, yes 35%, but I wish I had went with 20, I had 20 before and got tired of it...now I want it back...lol Here's the only close up I have..I wanted to get some pics of car with scenery, so no really close ones


----------



## JJKK (Apr 17, 2002)

*Nice pics.*

Great composition on the 1st one.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nice 328Ci! :thumbup:


----------

